# want to paint your valve cover?



## chronoti (Apr 14, 2005)

here a few photoshop's i did of the valve cover if anyone want to paint their cover and cant decide how


















































and this is how i actualy painted mine


----------



## johnand (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice! What paint did you use?


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Looks very good. At first glance, one may mistake that for the SR. Nice indeed


----------



## AK_47 (Apr 8, 2005)

*Wow*

What a great job you did. I want to do the same and was wondering what level of expertise needed to perform the job? I have never done something like this before. How much will it cost me (products i mean, which products to buy?) THanks.


----------



## chronoti (Apr 14, 2005)

doesnt take much. i got an extra from the junk yard to play with so i base painted it with chrome. and then let that dry after that i took masking tape and coverd where the words and stuff are. also before painting i took out the pcv. and then i took a can of red semi clear paint erm it's called anodized colour effect. gave it a few coats of that and then removed the tape. and there you have a nicely painted valve cover


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

chronoti said:


> doesnt take much. i got an extra from the junk yard to play with so i base painted it with chrome. and then let that dry after that i took masking tape and coverd where the words and stuff are. also before painting i took out the pcv. and then i took a can of red semi clear paint erm it's called anodized colour effect. gave it a few coats of that and then removed the tape. and there you have a nicely painted valve cover


what do you do?? like put a strip of paint over the text and cut around it with an exacto??? or just kinda spray under it or sumthing...
also can you give us like a small step by step instruction and what you really need and all that good stuff plz?!?!?!
iv been wanting 2 do it
looks great by the way :cheers: :thumbup:


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

well i actually heard that you had to use high temp engine enamel for the vc...or else the paint will all melt off or something like that

and i also heard (havent tried) that somebody put vaseline over all the letters, and then sprayed it then simply wiped off the vaseline on top of the letters.

and to the guy who painted his vc , it looks gorgeous


----------



## chronoti (Apr 14, 2005)

here the DIY that inspired me to do this

http://toyotanation.com/forum/t85674.html

that shows how to take if off a toyota but it's kinda lot easier on the nissan. also if you dont like your base colour (faded black plastic) spray it with what colour you want your words to be. let that dry and then cover only the words in masking tape. a razor knife would make this real easy. then spray it over what colour you want it to be.


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

I did mine as well a few months ago. 

It was pretty easy. Just need to make sure you remove/replace the screws in the correct order, and have a spare VC gasket and some Liquid gasket handy in case the current one is crusty. All that info is in the fsm.


----------

